# Andy's Tip of the Day



## AndyB (Mar 16, 2010)

Hello and welcome to AToD!
Here I'm going to be posting a little something each day, for I _am_ Andy and these are some tips I go by. Simple really.
I will try and post one each day and update the first post as a sort of... archive for them.
They may not always apply directly to you, but they'll help. Some will be light-hearted and other serious. Even so, they are something to hold onto.

So let's get this started.
And here is where they'll all be updated, so check every day incase you missed it.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>AToD Archive</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*16th March 2010-* Remember the compliments you receive, forget the insults
*17th March 2010-* Don't eat cookies before bed or you'll wake up feeling crummy.
*18th March 2010-* The early bird may get the worm, but the second Rat gets the cheese.
*19th March 2010-* Manners cost nothing, but they're worth everything.
*20th March 2010-* Paitence pays off.
*21st March 2010-* If an orange gives birth in your glass of milk... it's time to leave town.
*22nd March 2010-* Don


----------



## John102 (Mar 16, 2010)

Your tip blows my mind!


----------



## Tyrai (Mar 16, 2010)

Screw the compliments you charming man!


----------



## Trundle (Mar 16, 2010)

What compliments. Joking. Too many insults. Joking. BLAHBLAH BLARDERDASH.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 16, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Your tip blows my mind!


I'd like to have seen the un-edited version. But thank you.


----------



## Micah (Mar 16, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*16th March 2010-* Remember the compliments you receive, forget the insults</div>


Oh, I read it as <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*16th March 2010-* Remember the criticisms you receive, forget the insults</div>


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 16, 2010)

Jas0n bows down to Andy, he is my god.


----------



## Micah (Mar 16, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It something like

jljkfsdkdljs <_<


----------



## Trundle (Mar 16, 2010)

HarHarHar!


----------



## John102 (Mar 16, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dfjhtghf

It really doesn't matter, right though, right? =D


----------



## AndyB (Mar 16, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> HarHarHar!


I'm doing this seriously, and sure... some "tips" will be silly ones.
But maybe you can just go with it, rather than posting your own nonsense. But I guess maybe you're the one that needs some of these tips.


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 16, 2010)

ur ghey
ur cute

8D


----------



## Nixie (Mar 16, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^Is better tip than the one on the first post XD


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 16, 2010)

Good idea!


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Mar 16, 2010)

Lovely advice, good sir! It's important to let yourself take some credit when complimented.

I just hope the more... egotistical don't OD on it. 8D


----------



## Trundle (Mar 16, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, I was laughing at the posts above. It's a good idea.


----------



## ph33rm3 (Mar 16, 2010)

This isn't funny man. I don't get complimented. No one likes me. ],:


----------



## ph33rm3 (Mar 16, 2010)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> ur ghey
> ur cute
> 
> 8D


awthxmait

soreh 4 duble post.


----------



## Resonate (Mar 16, 2010)

This is a great idea Andy.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 16, 2010)

pootman1234 said:
			
		

> This is a great idea Andy.


Thanks Poot, be sure to check back tomorrow. :wink:


----------



## djman900 (Mar 16, 2010)

Cant wait for more tips.


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 16, 2010)

Like anyone in this forum understands "Forgive and Forget".

Nice tips either way, hope to see more.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 17, 2010)

Coming a little earlier than yesterday;
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*17th March 2010-* Don't eat cookies before bed, or you'll wake up feeling crummy.</div>
I'll try and do it around this time from now on, see you back here tomorrow.


----------



## SamXX (Mar 17, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Coming a little earlier than yesterday;
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*17th March 2010-* Don't eat cookies before bed, or you'll wake up feeling crummy.</div>
> I'll try and do it around this time from now on, see you back here tomorrow.


Ahah, nice!


----------



## Tyrai (Mar 17, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Coming a little earlier than yesterday;
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*17th March 2010-* Don't eat cookies before bed, or you'll wake up feeling crummy.</div>
> I'll try and do it around this time from now on, see you back here tomorrow.


*Face-Desk*


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Mar 17, 2010)

Nice tips!!!! Omg they are awesome! ^_^


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 17, 2010)

This thread made me think of a thought provoking thought I heard a while ago, I don't know why though.

"If vegetable oil is made from vegetables, and corn oil is made from corn, then what is baby oil made out of?"

And this is a good idea, Andy.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 17, 2010)

Nevermore said:
			
		

> And this is a good idea, Andy.


Thank you, I'll keep this up for as long as I can. =P


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 17, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Nevermore said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Mods and Admins

This should be pinned or whatever it is called.


----------



## Micah (Mar 17, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Coming a little earlier than yesterday;
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*17th March 2010-* Don't eat cookies before bed, or you'll wake up feeling crummy.</div>
> I'll try and do it around this time from now on, see you back here tomorrow.


Oh my...I misread it _again_.


----------



## Sarah (Mar 17, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Coming a little earlier than yesterday;
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*17th March 2010-* Don't eat cookies before bed, or you'll wake up feeling crummy.</div>
> I'll try and do it around this time from now on, see you back here tomorrow.


Ahaah, lovee it. ;]


----------



## AndyB (Mar 17, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You _are_ a silly one. =P What did you see this time?


----------



## Micah (Mar 17, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Comatose said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think I'd be allowed to post it. <_<


----------



## AndyB (Mar 17, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaha, Pm it to me? I want to know now


----------



## Conor (Mar 17, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, I think I know what you might have read


----------



## AndyB (Mar 17, 2010)

Hahahaha... oh you Comatose. Tsk tsk.


----------



## Trundle (Mar 17, 2010)

Haha. Nice.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Mar 17, 2010)

That's the way the cookie crumbles. >8D Heh. How very sage.


----------



## John102 (Mar 17, 2010)

Bahahaha, puns. Looking forward to the rest Andy


----------



## AndyB (Mar 18, 2010)

Time for the next tastey tip:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*18th March 2010-*The early bird may get the worm, but the second Rat gets the cheese.</div>


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 18, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Time for the next tastey tip:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*18th March 2010-*The early bird may get the worm, but the second Rat gets the cheese.</div>


Haha, how very true that is. There's hope for slackers! ='D


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Andy has shone a ray of hope for all who procrastinate!


----------



## Resonate (Mar 18, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, nice Andy.   

Procrastinators Unite!!!  ...tomorrow


----------



## Ren Partycat (Mar 18, 2010)

That is indeed a witty tip.<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">And then the third cat gets the mouse. /catreferences</div>


----------



## Away236 (Mar 18, 2010)

Unless the first rat was witty enough.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 19, 2010)

Almost forgot about today's Tip. 
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*19th March 2010-* Manners cost nothing, but they're worth everything.</div>


----------



## Marcus (Mar 19, 2010)

Make sure you change to cost, not cose.

Very true though.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 19, 2010)

Marcus said:
			
		

> Make sure you change to cost, not cose.
> 
> Very true though.


Dammit... didn't see that. Thanks haha


----------



## SilentHopes (Mar 19, 2010)

Free is good, but paying is satisfactory. 

Yup. Came up with that one myself.


----------



## Resonate (Mar 19, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Almost forgot about today's Tip.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*19th March 2010-* Manners cost nothing, but they're worth everything.</div>


^ Love this one.


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 19, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Almost forgot about today's Tip.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*19th March 2010-* Manners cost nothing, but they're worth everything.</div>


A really good one, probably my favorite one so far.


----------



## kalinn (Mar 19, 2010)

i like that one. 
so sad how people hardly use manners anymore :l


----------



## AndyB (Mar 20, 2010)

Ok, I forgot about this one today... it's also relevant. :wink:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*20th March 2010-* Paitence pays off.</div>


----------



## Hub12 (Mar 20, 2010)

Cool quotes, man.

Did you mean "Patience" though, by any chance?


----------



## AndyB (Mar 20, 2010)

Hub12 said:
			
		

> Cool quotes, man.
> 
> Did you mean "Patience" though, by any chance?


Yep, that was the idea.


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 20, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Ok, I forgot about this one today... it's also relevant. :wink:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*20th March 2010-* Paitence pays off.</div>


Pokemon is a cruel mistress.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 20, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pokemon is a good point here. I have to wait, along with the others members here, for Pokemon to be released. And well, I _really_ want this game. Especially after reading all these threads and just hearing all you talk about it, makes it even more painful to wait.
So yeah, good to have paitence.


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 20, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And our patience pays off because we'll more than likely enjoy it more than others, considering we've had to wait all this time ;P


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 20, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but those who have it are enjoying it already!... salt on the wounds...


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 20, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


butbtubut they won't appreciate it as much, after being taunted all this time finally having it will mean we'll cherish the game more XD


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 20, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know I will


----------



## Bulerias (Mar 20, 2010)

Yeah, whatever.   I don't even have the game yet and I'm in the US!


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 20, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Yeah, whatever.   I don't even have the game yet and I'm in the US!


Noob.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 20, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is so true haha. And I get some have played through quickly... but I'm seriously going to take my time and be awesome. =D


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 20, 2010)

Im so tempted to go restart my diamond one.. but that's like the only game where I didn't get or have any help.. so im proud of it   But on monday im getting SS!


----------



## NikoKing (Mar 20, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Taking your time > Rushing through the game.

I took my time on this game, and I would have enjoyed it 5 times worse if I rushed through it.


----------



## Jas0n (Mar 20, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Im so tempted to go restart my diamond one.. but that's like the only game where I didn't get or have any help.. so im proud of it   But on monday im getting SS!


I did restart my Diamond game the other day, but then I remembered how much Diamond sucked.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 20, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same thing happened to me.


----------



## Cottonball (Mar 20, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Peekab00m said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soul Silver better be better


----------



## AndyB (Mar 20, 2010)

Peekab00m said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course it will. We all just need to wait for it, that's why I did today's Tip


----------



## Marcus (Mar 21, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same, I'm gonna take my time and go through it slowly c:

Keep up the tips by the way, they're great!


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Mar 21, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Ok, I forgot about this one today... it's also relevant. :wink:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*20th March 2010-* Paitence pays off.</div>


True indeed


----------



## AndyB (Mar 21, 2010)

It can happen to you at the worst of times. -__-

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*21st March 2010-* If an orange gives birth in your glass of milk... it's time to leave town.</div>


----------



## Nixie (Mar 21, 2010)

Oranges can give birth? :0


----------



## Numner (Mar 21, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> It can happen to you at the worst of times. -__-
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*21th March 2010-* If an orange gives birth in your glass of milk... it's time to leave town.</div>


That touched my soul.


----------



## SilentHopes (Mar 21, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't play through fast. I just played from when I woke up until I slept.


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 21, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> It can happen to you at the worst of times. -__-
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*21th March 2010-* If an orange gives birth in your glass of milk... it's time to leave town.</div>


What the hell does that even mean?


----------



## John102 (Mar 21, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If your milk gets spoiled and turns orange put it down?


----------



## Wish (Mar 22, 2010)

I didn't get yesterday's. :L


----------



## AndyB (Mar 22, 2010)

sakura said:
			
		

> I didn't get yesterday's. :L


Nobody did... but fine, I'll let you all in it. 
If things just get weird or out of hand, don't get involved, just walk away.

Also, I laugh that no one picked up I messed up and said the 21th... instead of 21st

Anyway, onwards and upwards as they say... whose they? No idea. Let's just get on with today's tip.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*22nd March 2010-* Don


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 22, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wish (Mar 22, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 22, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> sakura said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyler (Mar 22, 2010)

Why didn't I find this a while ago? :O


----------



## AndyB (Mar 22, 2010)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Why didn't I find this a while ago? :O


Who knows, maybe got swamped in the randomness of Off Topic... at least it wasn't Brewster's! Noone would find it then.
But hey, nice that you have found it... I'll take it you like the idea here


----------



## AndyB (Mar 23, 2010)

Sorry for the double post, I can't wait around forever for someone to post.
Anyway, here is today's Tip:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*23rd March 2010-* Don


----------



## Marcus (Mar 23, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Sorry for the double post, I can't wait around forever for someone to post.
> Anyway, here is today's Tip:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*23rd March 2010-* Don


----------



## Tyler (Mar 23, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Sorry for the double post, I can't wait around forever for someone to post.
> Anyway, here is today's Tip:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*23rd March 2010-* Don


----------



## Nixie (Mar 23, 2010)

Ehh, but if I don't worry about the future, then I'd have so much free time I wouldn't know what to do with ;_;


----------



## AndyB (Mar 23, 2010)

OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Khocol4te (Mar 23, 2010)

): I'm a day ahead of you, so I have to wait an entire day just to see yesterday's tip.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Mar 23, 2010)

Khocol4te said:
			
		

> ): I'm a day ahead of you, so I have to wait an entire day just to see yesterday's tip.


Where do you live?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 23, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Mar 23, 2010)

*worries about the future*

Oh wait, your tip has helped me see the light! ='D
And yesterday's was very good too.


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 23, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Sorry for the double post, I can't wait around forever for someone to post.
> Anyway, here is today's Tip:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*23rd March 2010-* Don


----------



## AndyB (Mar 23, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Mar 23, 2010)

I always worry about the future.. Making sure if I fix it before it happens, it won't happen. But sometimes there's no point of doing that.. That'll surely help


----------



## Sporge27 (Mar 23, 2010)

I like to think of the future as a huge blur of what ifs... my dreams at night sort it out and BAM there I am in the future.  Which is now, or was now until now... or now...darn you infinite recursion!


----------



## Khocol4te (Mar 24, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Khocol4te said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guam, it has the same time as Australia.
+10 GMT.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 24, 2010)

Khocol4te said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So it's daytime there. What's tomorrow, (or today for that matter since it's 2:30 am), like?


----------



## AndyB (Mar 24, 2010)

Coming rather early today, I have business to attend to today, so I thought I'd get this done nice and early for everyone to see:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*24th March 2010-* Follow through with the promises you make</div>


----------



## Khocol4te (Mar 24, 2010)

I'm going to bed right now.
Posted 19 minutes before I went to bed... ;~;


----------



## Hiro (Mar 24, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Coming rather early today, I have business to attend to today, so I thought I'd get this done nice and early for everyone to see:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*24th March 2010-* Follow through with the promises you make</div>


That's good advice right there.


----------



## Thunder (Mar 24, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Sorry for the double post, I can't wait around forever for someone to post.
> Anyway, here is today's Tip:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*23rd March 2010-* Don


----------



## Nixie (Mar 24, 2010)

Master Crash said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AndyB (Mar 25, 2010)

Forgot to add anything here haha... not much to say today, so here's the tip:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*25th March 2010-* Look before you leap.
</div>


----------



## AndyB (Mar 26, 2010)

This weekend is a bit rough for me, so they'll be a bit late maybe. Like today! (so sorry about that)
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*26th March 2010-* Set goals for yourself.</div>


----------



## AndyB (Mar 27, 2010)

With this being a triple post, seems not many actually care enough for this.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*27th March 2010-* Take your time, think alot. Think of everything you've got.</div>


----------



## coffeebean! (Mar 27, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> With this being a triple post, seems not many actually care enough for this.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*27th March 2010-* Take your time, think alot. Think of everything you've got.</div>


I like them, I'm just not posting that much =p
I've read all of them, nice tips.


----------



## Temari (Mar 27, 2010)

Wow that really gave me advice! =D


----------



## John102 (Mar 27, 2010)

Good stuff Andy!


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 27, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> With this being a triple post, seems not many actually care enough for this.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*27th March 2010-* Take your time, think alot. Think of everything you've got.</div>


Ah, I appreciate them, I just overlooked them lately I guess. Sorry about that.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Mar 27, 2010)

That would make me feel better if I compared my valuables with others..


----------



## Trundle (Mar 27, 2010)

Really, there isn't much to think about other than this homeless person's box, and this laptop I stole, now playing on it outside a free WiFi hotel.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 28, 2010)

After getting no sleep last night, I can't really think. Also, in accordance to Daylight savings time...
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*28th March 2010-* Spring forward, Fall back. (Nice way to remember which way the clocks go)
</div>


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 28, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> After getting no sleep last night, I can't really think. Also, in accordance to Daylight savings time...
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*28th March 2010-* Spring forward, Fall back. (Nice way to remember which way the clocks go)
> </div>


Fall is my favorite, one extra hour of sleep.


----------



## John102 (Mar 28, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^

Of course I like the sunlight of spring.


----------



## Gnome (Mar 28, 2010)

I'm tracking this topic.

B)


----------



## Pear (Mar 28, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like spring; the sun doesn't set a 6, and it's not so depressing.


----------



## AndyB (Mar 29, 2010)

How silly of me...
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*29th March 2010-* Cheerios aren't Donut seeds... just sayin'
</div>


----------



## Caleb (Mar 29, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> How silly of me...
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*29th March 2010-* Cheerios aren't Donut seeds... just sayin'
> </div>


Best one yet. =P


----------



## merinda! (Mar 29, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> How silly of me...
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*29th March 2010-* Cheerios aren't Donut seeds... just sayin'
> </div>


D;


----------



## Trundle (Mar 29, 2010)

Lol.


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 29, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> How silly of me...
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*29th March 2010-* Cheerios aren't Donut seeds... just sayin'
> </div>


Cheerios aren't nearly as delicious.


----------



## John102 (Mar 29, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doughnuts aren't nearly as healthy.


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 29, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, that's the problem with them XD


----------



## AndyB (Mar 30, 2010)

Something I'm sure we've all had to do at some time or another
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*30th March 2010-* Don't fall to peer pressure. 
</div>


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Mar 30, 2010)

Tips looking insightful as always. 8D

Oh man, I'm glad you corrected me about Cheerios not being donut seeds! *takes them out of garden* Good for nothings! >(


----------



## Thunder (Mar 30, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Tips looking insightful as always. 8D
> 
> Oh man, I'm glad you corrected me about Cheerios not being donut seeds! *takes them out of garden* Good for nothings! >(


I know how you feel, that was hard for all of us D:


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 30, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Something I'm sure we've all had to do at some time or another
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*30th March 2010-* Don't fall to peer pressure.
> </div>


But you're my peer and pressuring me not to fall to peer pressure. What do I do?  :gyroidconfused:


----------



## AndyB (Mar 30, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just blew my mind.


----------



## The Sign Painter (Mar 30, 2010)

Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Tips looking insightful as always. 8D
> 
> Oh man, I'm glad you corrected me about Cheerios not being donut seeds! *takes them out of garden* Good for nothings! >(


Why would Cheerios grow donuts? They grow bagels, put them back!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 30, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Explode


----------



## Rawburt (Mar 30, 2010)

Alfred said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, that would be a waste.  =p


----------



## John102 (Mar 30, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Peer paradox.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Mar 30, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You have entered the twilight zone. @_@


----------



## AndyB (Mar 31, 2010)

Special guest today, the Professor himself...  Professor Gallows!!
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*31st March 2010-* April showers bring May flowers. But golden showers bring down pain from the man
</div>


----------



## Khocol4te (Mar 31, 2010)

Today is April first ):


----------



## Thunder (Mar 31, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Special guest today, the Professor himself...  Professor Gallows!!
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*31st March 2010-* April showers bring May flowers. But golden showers bring down pain from the man
> </div>


o-o


----------



## Numner (Mar 31, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Special guest today, the Professor himself...  Professor Gallows!!
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*31st March 2010-* April showers bring May flowers. But golden showers bring down pain from the man
> </div>


ogawd

I just got that

I think


----------



## AndyB (Apr 1, 2010)

I'm sure the girls understand this one, maybe some of the guys do.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*1st April 2010-* Be careful of hair straighteners, they can be hot!</div>


----------



## Miranda (Apr 1, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> I'm sure the girls understand this one, maybe some of the guys do.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*1st April 2010-* Be careful of hair straighteners, they can be hot!</div>


Thanks for using my morning pain as inspiration for this lol it hurt!!


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 1, 2010)

Miranda said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Poor Miranda D:

Jas0n throws a bucket of ice cold water over you >=D


----------



## AndyB (Apr 1, 2010)

Miranda said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't mean it like that... but it's still true. Hope it feels better soon. ):


----------



## Kyle (Apr 1, 2010)

I thought this thread would be about the tip of your *censored.8.1*, oh well.


----------



## Temari (Apr 1, 2010)

Thoes are really good! Did you make it up?


----------



## Robin (Apr 1, 2010)

I've burnt myself on hair straighteners before at a friends house  Painful! D:


----------



## AndyB (Apr 2, 2010)

I've spent many hours trying to figure out what these last few screws went.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*2nd April 2010-* Read the instructions, even if you don't follow them.
</div>


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 2, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> I've spent many hours trying to figure out what these last few screws went.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*2nd April 2010-* Read the instructions, even if you don't follow them.
> </div>


Pretty much true. Although sometimes figuring things out for yourself is more fun.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 3, 2010)

A spin on a classic.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*3rd April 2010-* An Apple a day makes you awesome. 
</div>


----------



## Thunder (Apr 3, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> A spin on a classic.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*3rd April 2010-* An Apple a day makes you awesome.
> </div>


*Raids the fridge for apples*


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 3, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> A spin on a classic.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*3rd April 2010-* An Apple a day makes you awesome.
> </div>


Apples contain psychedelic drugs and steroids.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 4, 2010)

I'll admit... I've done this. Many times.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*4th April 2010-* Make sure it's plugged it before you go yelling that it doesn't work.
</div>


----------



## Vooloo (Apr 4, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> I'll admit... I've done this. Many times.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*4th April 2010-* Make sure it's plugged it before you go yelling that it doesn't work.
> </div>


Haha, that happened to me.

Apparently the sensor bar wasn't plugged to the Wii.


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 4, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> I'll admit... I've done this. Many times.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*4th April 2010-* Make sure it's plugged it before you go yelling that it doesn't work.
> </div>


Electricity is a cruel mistress ;-;


----------



## AndyB (Apr 5, 2010)

I've had enough!
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*5th April 2010-* Put some pants on dammit!
</div>


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 5, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> I've had enough!
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*5th April 2010-* Put some pants on dammit!
> </div>


Ok


----------



## Caius (Apr 5, 2010)

But I just took them off D:


----------



## AndyB (Apr 5, 2010)

Zr388 said:
			
		

> But I just took them off D:


-sigh- Ok, fine. You may keep your's off. =)


----------



## Caius (Apr 5, 2010)

Yay! I'm free of these damndable pants. With their.. zippers.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 5, 2010)

Zr388 said:
			
		

> Yay! I'm free of these damndable pants. With their.. zippers.


You don't know the pain of zippers!


----------



## Wish (Apr 5, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Zr388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Should be another tip. >


----------



## Caius (Apr 5, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Zr388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've dressed up as a tetsuya nomura character.

Trust me, I know the pain of belts AND zippers.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 5, 2010)

Zr388 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a man's pain of zippers!


----------



## Caleb (Apr 5, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Zr388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why do you talk of this>_< It puts me in pain thinking about it.


----------



## John102 (Apr 5, 2010)

Lol, pants are for losers, I'm not ever wearing any right now!


----------



## Caius (Apr 5, 2010)

aww yeah.


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 5, 2010)

I like shorts they're comfy and easy to wear!


----------



## Caius (Apr 5, 2010)

But.. wouldn't it be easier to not have to bother with shorts?


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 5, 2010)

Zr388 said:
			
		

> But.. wouldn't it be easier to not have to bother with shorts?


You have a point there sir, perhaps I will run around shortless.


----------



## Caius (Apr 5, 2010)

Yes. This will be glorious


----------



## AndyB (Apr 6, 2010)

A sad moment for all if it happens.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*6th April 2010-* Never play Shaq Fu
</div>


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 6, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> A sad moment for all if it happens.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*6th April 2010-* Never play Shaq Fu
> </div>


Done and done.


----------



## John102 (Apr 6, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> A sad moment for all if it happens.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*6th April 2010-* Never play Shaq Fu
> </div>


*looks up on Google*

That's hilarious xD


----------



## AndyB (Apr 6, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Feel sorry for me! I had to play it. It's Round 2 of Frosty's Hyper Olympics.


----------



## John102 (Apr 6, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You won though!


----------



## AndyB (Apr 6, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a bitter-sweet victory


----------



## Numner (Apr 6, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Zr388 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the memories.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 7, 2010)

Nothing smart or witty to be said here today.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*7th April 2010-* Don


----------



## Tyler (Apr 7, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Nothing smart or witty to be said here today.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*7th April 2010-* Don


----------



## John102 (Apr 7, 2010)

Like this one Andy.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 11, 2010)

After recent events...
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*11 April 2010-* Sometimes it better to just let things settle down.
</div>


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 11, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> After recent events...
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*11 April 2010-* Sometimes it better to just let things settle down.
> </div>


Yup, pretty much, looks like that's what happened too.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Apr 11, 2010)

Exactly!


----------



## AndyB (Apr 12, 2010)

Something I wish I had when I used to play my old gameboys.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*12th April 2010-* Rechargable batteries are ever so useful.
</div>


----------



## muffun (Apr 12, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Something I wish I had when I used to play my old gameboys.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*12th April 2010-* Rechargable batteries are ever so useful.
> </div>


+1111111111one11111moarnumbar


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 12, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Something I wish I had when I used to play my old gameboys.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*12th April 2010-* Rechargable batteries are ever so useful.
> </div>


I made note of that when all game controllers became wireless, got some Duracell rechargables, never have to buy Double A's again.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 13, 2010)

This can be used in many different cases.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*13th April 2010-* Know your limits.
</div>


----------



## John102 (Apr 13, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> This can be used in many different cases.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*13th April 2010-* Know your limits.
> </div>


Being a runner I know all about that one....don't try to hang with the guys way faster than you, you'll get tired and die out, just keep practicing at your own pace(still push yourself) and eventually if you are dedicated enough, you'll be able to keep up with them...


----------



## Caleb (Apr 13, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm different, I'm a decent runner, but I still try to keep up with the guy in first. The race might not always end up with me being by him, but atleast I tried.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 14, 2010)

Late I know, I'm sorry. Also, may not be suitable to all... but still helps.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*14th April 2010-* Tidy workplace, tidy mind.
</div>


----------



## Caius (Apr 14, 2010)

So true.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 15, 2010)

I'm starting to dry up on these.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*15th April 2010-* Respect your elders.
</div>


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 16, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> I'm starting to dry up on these.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*15th April 2010-* Respect your elders.
> </div>


That's right, you guys better respect me.  B)


----------



## AndyB (Apr 16, 2010)

Back to an earlier time... but we'll see.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*16th April 2010-* Expect to get your hands dirty every once in a while.
</div>


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 16, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Back to an earlier time... but we'll see.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*16th April 2010-* Expect to get your hands dirty every once in a while.
> </div>


Thats what she said <_<


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 16, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...wha?

Anyway, sad but true advice Andy. D=


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 16, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a play on words nvm


----------



## AndyB (Apr 16, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And it wasn't needed. Keep your smut out |:<


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 16, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Sanji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lol'ed.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 18, 2010)

I'm slacking. Sorry it's late.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*17th April 2010-* Be careful when digging a hole, it'll be quick to fill if you slip.</div>


----------



## Numner (Apr 18, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Late I know, I'm sorry. Also, may not be suitable to all... but still helps.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*14th April 2010-* Tidy workplace, tidy mind.
> </div>


...

:s

If only.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 18, 2010)

Lazy Andy is lazy
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> *18th April 2010-* Sing. Enjoy the music you like.
</div>


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 18, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Lazy Andy is lazy
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;"> *18th April 2010-* Sing. Enjoy the music you like.
> </div>


Jas0n sings.

.. sorry about the broken windows.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 18, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I guess i finally have someone to blame for the broken glass =D

#glassbreak


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 18, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Jas0n said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*blames Bran anyway*


----------



## kalinn (Apr 18, 2010)

i always sing in the car and the shower 8D


----------



## Thunder (Apr 18, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 18, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Who is gonna believe you Bran, you're like the Boy who cried wolf now. >=)


----------



## Thunder (Apr 18, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can't let you do that, Star Fox.


----------



## Vex L'Cour (Apr 18, 2010)

I got one

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Sanji's tip of the day</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
Never eat yellow snow, unless you made it yellow using Lemon juice</div>

I just blew my own mind 8D


----------



## Thunder (Apr 18, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> I got one
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Sanji's tip of the day</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> Never eat yellow snow, unless you made it yellow using Lemon juice</div>
> ...


Leave the tip makin' ta Andy B|


----------



## muffun (Apr 18, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> I got one
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Sanji's tip of the day</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> Never eat yellow snow, unless you made it yellow using Lemon juice</div>
> ...


Make your own thread if you want to make tips of the day.

Not in Andeh's thread.

/hugs thread


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 18, 2010)

Sanji said:
			
		

> I got one
> 
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Sanji's tip of the day</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">
> Never eat yellow snow, unless you made it yellow using Lemon juice</div>
> ...


Gtfo


----------



## AndyB (Apr 19, 2010)

Thanks for those keeping this going, I'm really trying.
And for those last few posts :wink:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*19th April 2010-* It's that honesty that secures the bond in the heart.
</div>


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 19, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Thanks for those keeping this going, I'm really trying.
> And for those last few posts :wink:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*19th April 2010-* It's that honesty that secures the bond in the heart.
> </div>


*James* Bond?!


----------



## AndyB (Apr 19, 2010)

Professor Gallows said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, he'll secure it in your pants.


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 19, 2010)

Honesty is awesome


----------



## gerardo781 (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice tips man.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Apr 19, 2010)

Nice tip today! =D Honesty is quite important.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 20, 2010)

It'll make it all the sweeter.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*20th April 2010-* Work hard, so you may party hard.
</div>


----------



## Marcus (Apr 20, 2010)

Remind me that when I'm revising for my exams in 6 weeks everyone!


----------



## AndyB (Apr 21, 2010)

Nothing flashy to say today.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*21st April 2010-* Good judgment comes from experience. Experience comes from bad judgment.</div>


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 21, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Nothing flashy to say today.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*21st April 2010-* Good judgment comes from experience. Experience comes from bad judgment.</div>


So true, only way to avoid mistakes is to learn from past ones. XD


----------



## AndyB (Apr 22, 2010)

It'll do you wonders.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*22nd April 2010-* Get a good night's sleep.
</div>


----------



## muffun (Apr 22, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> It'll do you wonders.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*22nd April 2010-* Get a good night's sleep.
> </div>


Yes! :A


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 22, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> It'll do you wonders.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*22nd April 2010-* Get a good night's sleep.
> </div>


I know someone who should follow this advice. ;D


----------



## Thunder (Apr 22, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Nothing flashy to say today.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*21st April 2010-* Good judgment comes from experience. Experience comes from bad judgment.</div>


This is actually one of the best tips


----------



## AndyB (Apr 23, 2010)

Again, nothing flash or funny to say today.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*23rd April 2010-* Knowledge talks, wisdom listens. Only the wisest and the stupidest of men never change.
</div>


----------



## AndyB (Apr 24, 2010)

Late night update as ever.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*24th April 2010-* Learn from yesterday, live for today, hope for tomorrow.
</div>


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 24, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Late night update as ever.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*24th April 2010-* Learn from yesterday, live for today, hope for tomorrow.
> </div>


Ooh, I really like that one. Always hope for tomorrow guys.


----------



## Princess (Apr 24, 2010)

> 24th April 2010- Learn from yesterday, live for today, hope for tomorrow.



Andy, you're too wise for your own good.[:


----------



## AndyB (Apr 25, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*25th April 2010-* Happiness will never come to those who fail to appreciate what they already have. 
</div>


----------



## kalinn (Apr 25, 2010)

^ soo true! 
i love your tips


----------



## John102 (Apr 25, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*25th April 2010-* Happiness will never come to those who fail to appreciate what they already have.
> </div>


This one is a good one Andy, keep them coming!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Apr 25, 2010)

"Things turn out best for the people who make the best of the way things turn out."


=3


----------



## Thunder (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice tip 

@Gallows: Lol, nice tip aswell.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 26, 2010)

I think a few here need to wise up and listen to this.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*26th April 2010-* Be mindful of other people's opinions.
</div>


----------



## Thunder (Apr 26, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> I think a few here need to wise up and listen to this.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*26th April 2010-* Be mindful of other people's opinions.
> </div>


So true.


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 26, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> I think a few here need to wise up and listen to this.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*26th April 2010-* Be mindful of other people's opinions.
> </div>


True dat.

Nice tip Andy.


----------



## AndyB (Apr 27, 2010)

Something that I'm working on somewhat.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*27th April 2010-* Chose a job you love, and you will never have to work a day in your life.
</div>


----------



## AndyB (Apr 28, 2010)

Late... <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*28th April 2010-* In the middle of difficulty lies opportunity. 
</div>


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 28, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Late... <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*28th April 2010-* In the middle of difficulty lies opportunity.
> </div>


Kind of a hard tip to follow, but it is pretty true nonetheless.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 28, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Something that I'm working on somewhat.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*27th April 2010-* Chose a job you love, and you will never have to work a day in your life.
> </div>


I've heard that before


----------



## AndyB (Apr 29, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*29th April 2010-* One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching. 
</div>


----------



## Rawburt (Apr 29, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*29th April 2010-* One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching.
> </div>


Ah, i like this one. =D


----------



## AndyB (Apr 30, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*30th April 2010-* Do what you can, with what you have, where you are. 
</div>


----------



## SamXX (Apr 30, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*29th April 2010-* One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching.
> </div>


My favourite one!


----------



## Jas0n (Apr 30, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*29th April 2010-* One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching.
> </div>


I reallyyy like this one.


----------



## Metal_Sonic007 (Apr 30, 2010)

Very impressively thought of


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Apr 30, 2010)

@Sanji on page 22 I commend you for making a tip even though it's Andy's thread. It's hard to make a good tip everyday.


----------



## John102 (Apr 30, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*29th April 2010-* One day your life will flash before your eyes. Make sure its worth watching.
> </div>


I agree with everyone else, this one is a good one.


----------



## AndyB (May 1, 2010)

Another new month
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*1st May 2010-* Your future depends on many things, but mostly on you.
</div>


----------



## Rawburt (May 2, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Another new month
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[1st May 2010-[/b] Your future depends on many things, but mostly on you.
> </div>


Heck yes it does.


----------



## AndyB (May 2, 2010)

Aother one of the simple ones.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*2nd May 2010-* Whatever you are be a good one.
</div>


----------



## Rawburt (May 2, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Aother one of the simple ones.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*2nd May 2010-* Whatever you are be a good one.
> </div>


Hopefully I'll be able to follow that tip. =p


----------



## AndyB (May 3, 2010)

*Nods head*
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*3rd May 2010-* Baby don't hurt me.
</div>


----------



## David (May 3, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> @Sanji on page 22 I commend you for making a tip even though it's Andy's thread. It's hard to make a good tip everyday.


not really, all you need is google.


----------



## AndyB (May 4, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*4th May 2010-* The Force will be with you, always.</div>


----------



## Draco Roar (May 4, 2010)

Haha. Like today's tip. May the Forth and May the Force.


----------



## AndyB (May 5, 2010)

Oh look... a new tip:
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*5th May 2010-* Dare to be yourself.
</div>


----------



## Yokie (May 5, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Oh look... a new tip:
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*5th May 2010-* Dare to be yourself.
> </div>


That's like a normal day to me.


----------



## AndyB (May 6, 2010)

How do I give tips?
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*6th May 2010-* With great power, comes great responsibility. 
</div>


----------



## Thunder (May 6, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> How do I give tips?
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*6th May 2010-* With great power, comes great responsibility.
> </div>


Heh, i just watched Spider-Man 3 the other day :b


----------



## Rawburt (May 6, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry.

Anyway, love Spider-Man. Awesome tip!


----------



## Thunder (May 6, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


XD 

The action parts were pretty good, i liked it atleast, lol.


----------



## Rawburt (May 6, 2010)

Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha, the action is the only part that can really be considered good, all the other parts are pretty bad, sometimes hilariously so.


----------



## AndyB (May 7, 2010)

Simple really.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*7th May 2010-* If you don't like how things are, change it!
</div>


----------



## Rawburt (May 7, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Simple really.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*7th May 2010-* If you don't like how things are, change it!
> </div>


Very true.


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 7, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> How do I give tips?
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*6th May 2010-* With great power, comes great responsibility.
> </div>


http://www.youtube.com/v/1OKby8aXoO4


----------



## AndyB (May 8, 2010)

Err... not sure on this one.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*8th May 2010-* Make a friend of your enemy and you'll have no enemy.</div>


----------



## Colour Bandit (May 8, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Err... not sure on this one.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*8th May 2010-* Make a friend of your enemy and you'll have no enemy.</div>


What if everyone is your enemy?! You'd have soo many friends!


----------



## AndyB (May 9, 2010)

Given to me from a friend today.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*9th May 2010-* Life is only what you make of it.
</div>


----------



## John102 (May 9, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Err... not sure on this one.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*8th May 2010-* Make a friend of your enemy and you'll have no enemy.</div>


Problem with that one is every time you make a friend, you're bound to make an enemy also.


----------



## Micah (May 9, 2010)

John102 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then make the new enemy your new friend.


----------



## John102 (May 9, 2010)

Comatose said:
			
		

> John102 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then you're old friend will not like you since you are friends with his enemy.


----------



## AndyB (May 10, 2010)

Handy for the later years.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*10th May 2010-* Beer before liquor never be sicker, liquor before beer you're in the clear!
</div>


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 10, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Handy for the later years.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">[10th May 2010-[/b] Beer before liquor never be sicker, liquor before beer you're in the clear!
> </div>


I really think "Candy is dandy but liquor is quicker" should be a TotD


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 10, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Simple really.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*7th May 2010-* If you don't like how things are, change it!
> </div>


: / Too bad you can't change everything.


----------



## AndyB (May 11, 2010)

Yeah... today's Tip.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*11th May 2010-* Don't dwell on the past, it's gone now. Work towards the future.
</div>


----------



## Fillfall (May 11, 2010)

This are good =D


----------



## Rawburt (May 11, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Yeah... today's Tip.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*11th May 2010-* Don't dwell on the past, it's gone now. Work towards the future.
> </div>


Yes, this tip is so true. Might be my favorite one so far.


----------



## Numner (May 11, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Yeah... today's Tip.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*11th May 2010-* Don't dwell on the past, it's gone now. Work towards the future.
> </div>


You don't know my past, man.

My past does affect my future.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (May 11, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YES! Finally, someone is with me! I ALWAYS tell my friends that, then they tell me to just forget about it and get over it. Argh.

Nice tips, they help, Andy! :]


----------



## muffun (May 11, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Yeah... today's Tip.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*11th May 2010-* Don't dwell on the past, it's gone now. Work towards the future.
> </div>


My favorite.


----------



## Rawburt (May 11, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The point is that you shouldn't let the mistakes of your past bog down the progress you're making.

Learn from your mistakes, don't dwell on them.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (May 11, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but the things I'm talking about weren't mistakes.


----------



## Rawburt (May 11, 2010)

Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Rawburt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, it applies to anything you have regrets for.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (May 11, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True, true.


----------



## AndyB (May 12, 2010)

A simple one you sometimes forget about
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*12th May 2010-* Smile.
</div>


----------



## muffun (May 12, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> A simple one you sometimes forget about
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*12th May 2010* Smile.
> </div>


<big><big>*<big><big><big><big>c:</big></big></big></big>*</big></big>

Good'un.


----------



## Numner (May 12, 2010)

Smile?

No thanks.

Too many muscles.


----------



## Rawburt (May 12, 2010)

iFly said:
			
		

> Smile?
> 
> No thanks.
> 
> Too many muscles.


Frowning requires more.


----------



## Numner (May 12, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> iFly said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not frowning.

:| <


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 12, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> A simple one you sometimes forget about
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*12th May 2010-* Smile.
> </div>


Nice tip today! =)

Too bad my face is stuck in a perma-grimace u_n


----------



## pielover6 (May 12, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Yeah... today's Tip.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*11th May 2010-* Don't dwell on the past, it's gone now. Work towards the future.
> </div>


Opposite of what I do.


----------



## Nic (May 12, 2010)

pielover6 said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Don't be sad, be happy!


----------



## Lisathegreat! (May 12, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> A simple one you sometimes forget about
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*12th May 2010-* Smile.
> </div>


Love the tip.


----------



## AndyB (May 13, 2010)

From the little things...
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*13th May 2010-* Don't hide away from your responsibilies.
</div>


----------



## Rawburt (May 13, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> From the little things...
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*13th May 2010-* Don't hide away from your responsibilies.
> </div>


Hard to do sometimes, but true. XD


----------



## AndyB (May 14, 2010)

Funny considering I do this.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*14th May 2010-* Be careful whose advice you buy, but be patient with those who supply it.


----------



## Rawburt (May 14, 2010)

Don't kill the messenger Andy.


----------



## AndyB (May 15, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*15th May 2010-* Happiness is in the heart, not in the circumstances.</div>


----------



## Bacon Boy (May 15, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*15th May 2010-* Happiness is in the heart, not in the circumstances.</div>


I like this one.


----------



## AndyB (May 16, 2010)

You never know when it might come up.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*16th May 2010-* Never play leapfrog with a unicorn.
</div>


----------



## Numner (May 16, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> You never know when it might come up.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*16th May 2010-* Never play leapfrog with a unicorn.
> </div>


I found that more appalling then funny.

It was funny but now I can't unthink it.



I can *never *unthink it.


----------



## Rawburt (May 16, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> You never know when it might come up.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*16th May 2010-* Never play leapfrog with a unicorn.
> </div>


Hey nice tip Andy, I'll try and keep that in mind.


----------



## cornymikey (May 16, 2010)

wow, these tips are really big, strong, cool, and funny. Didnt even see this before. Whoah, I'm gonna check this daily now.


----------



## AndyB (May 17, 2010)

Oh look, a tip with no fancy introduction.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*17th May 2010-* Step outside the box to see the bigger picture.
</div>


----------



## Mino (May 17, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Oh look, a tip with no fancy introduction.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*17th May 2010-* Step outside the box to see the bigger picture.
> </div>


I think you're mixing your metaphors a bit much there.

In other news, get your bony ass on xat.


----------



## AndyB (May 18, 2010)

It'll be one stressful day
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*18th May 2010-* When you have a day so bad... use a big ass gun. 
</div>


----------



## AndyB (May 19, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*19th May 2010-* Learning to accept other's opinions is a great asset.
</div>


----------



## Princess (May 19, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*19th May 2010-* Learning to accept other's opinions is a great asset.
> </div>


I agree.

Expect sometimes we just forget about that.


But I still agree.


----------



## AndyB (May 20, 2010)

Well, my computer died again. Damn you blue screen.<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*20th May 2010-* Back up the important things, you never know when things will break down.
</div>


----------



## Rawburt (May 20, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> Well, my computer died again. Damn you blue screen.<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*20th May 2010-* Back up the important things, you never know when things will break down.
> </div>


You didn't lose anything did you? D=


----------



## AndyB (May 20, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nah, I mean I lost music and a few programmes. But nothing I hadn't already backed up.


----------



## Rawburt (May 20, 2010)

Ah, that's good to hear man.


----------



## Matfox (May 20, 2010)

i want a tip of the day toolbar.


----------



## AndyB (May 21, 2010)

30 years ago...
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*21st May 2010-*


----------



## D1llon (May 21, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> 30 years ago...
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*21st May 2010-*


----------



## Rawburt (May 21, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> 30 years ago...
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*21st May 2010-*


----------



## AndyB (May 21, 2010)

Hey! It's the 22nd for me, shut up.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*22nd May 2010-* Don't leave it down to chance, take action.
</div>


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (May 21, 2010)

25th March 2010- Look before you leap.
23rd March 2010- Don


----------



## AndyB (May 21, 2010)

.::PurpleLife::. said:
			
		

> 25th March 2010- Look before you leap.
> 23rd March 2010- Don


----------



## Mino (May 21, 2010)

Lol, Andy I think he got you.


----------



## AndyB (May 23, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*23rd May 2010-* Keep hold of your dearest friends.
</div>


----------



## AndyB (May 25, 2010)

I forgot about yesterdays... so today, you get two for one.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*24th May 2010-* Don't kick racoons.
*25th May 2010-* Never turn your back to a cougar.
</div>


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (May 25, 2010)

@the 25th's: Yeah you'd better watch out, those old ladies can get pretty vicious when they're desperate <=\


----------



## Rawburt (May 25, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> I forgot about yesterdays... so today, you get two for one.
> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*24th May 2010-* Don't kick racoons.
> *25th May 2010-* Never turn your back to a cougar.
> </div>


Don't kick raccoons, sounds like personal experience there. =o


----------



## AndyB (May 26, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*26th May 2010-* If something is too heavy to lift, get help. 
</div>


----------



## The Sign Painter (May 26, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*26th May 2010-* If something is too heaby to lift, get help.
> </div>


Heabiness is not a problem for me. However, heaviness can be.


----------



## AndyB (May 26, 2010)

Yes.. quite. Thanks for that.


----------



## AndyB (May 27, 2010)

<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*27th May 2010-* Give it all you can give. No more will be asked from you.
</div>


----------



## Pear (May 27, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> <div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">*27th May 2010-* Give it all you can give. No more will be asked from you.
> </div>


It can be if you've missed more than half the school week during finals. :S


----------



## Deleted User (May 28, 2010)

wow these are dumb.


----------



## //RUN.exe (May 28, 2010)

thisforumwillburn said:
			
		

> wow these are dumb.


hi david.

c:


----------



## Mino (May 28, 2010)

thisforumwillburn said:
			
		

> wow these are dumb.


Hmm... which banned member are you?  I can't figure it out.


----------



## Mino (May 28, 2010)

//RUN.exe said:
			
		

> thisforumwillburn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was my first guess.  His posts certainly reflect the level of content and grammatical errors of the typical David post.


----------



## Rawburt (May 28, 2010)

Mino said:
			
		

> //RUN.exe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thisforumwillburn reminds me of film burn.


----------



## Mino (May 28, 2010)

Rawburt said:
			
		

> Mino said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:gyroiddance:


----------

